#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 2012澎湖行

## Bior

這是去年暑假，回澎湖時所拍的照片，相機是sony w380，拍照技術不是很好，請見諒 :onion_26: 

黃昏

清晨

清晨的涼亭

清晨的碼頭

退潮時的小島

新鮮的海鮮，剛抓回來的

明亮的月光折射到海面上（真實海面上的折射更亮）

晚上去抓的蝦子，好吃 :jcdragon-drool: 

最後是清晨的後山海景

----------


## 馬克

我覺得每張照片都拍的不錯啊!但是可惜夜拍那張就暗掉了!

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

有新的照片了~~~~~~~
感謝小B (?  的無私分享~~
是說海的延伸跟雲的組合真的是絕配,不管怎麼看都很棒!
要是在加日出的話,那風景的美又更上一層了wwwwww
期待下次小B的分享~~~~

----------


## Bior

馬克:如果說晚上不暗那就不叫晚上了= =0|||

當時身邊的相機只有2010年買的Sony W380，並沒有可以把晚上拍成白天的背照式CMOS的相機，也沒有單眼，
但是至少它保留了與當時景象最接近的色彩

----------


## Bior

天祈:其實這都是舊照片了啦~wwwww
澎湖還是夏天和秋天最美，冬天就....{{= =}} 冷~

----------

